# And the time has come.......



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 29, 2006)

to say good bye to the good ole U.S. of A....and hello to the UK!!!!

My visa was approved yesterday....and today plane tickets were booked!!!!

I will be with Mike before Christmas!!!!! wooohooooo! Im stoked!

We are flying United...since they seemed to be the most recommended to me by the folks on this board. Im still a little concerned about the bathrooms and my legs swelling....but I think I will be ok. I cant seem so find anything online discussing the dimensions of a UA bathroom...but ya know...I can squeeze into some pretty tight places.

Im so excited to start my new life!!! Mike and I will be spending Christmas together....in OUR place=)

If anyone knows of bbw events in the UK after Dec 14th....let me know!!!!

Im sooo happy! lol...I cant stop talking.

Fairy tales do happen to fat girls.....I am proof of this!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm so happy for both of you, and glad your plans are finally taking shape!  

Best of luck, and don't worry too much about the flight.... I just try not to drink much the day of the flight. I've made it cross-country no problem... so I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## ripley (Nov 29, 2006)

Aw, congratulations! I'm so happy for you. Your joy is just so apparent. 


Good luck to you both.


----------



## Anna (Nov 29, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> to say good bye to the good ole U.S. of A....and hello to the UK!!!!
> 
> My visa was approved yesterday....and today plane tickets were booked!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Hon

Congradulation on getting your visa here. I know I am loving it here myself. Funny thing your flying here and I am flying back for a holiday day after Christmas...heheh. 

For the bathrooms on plans they are a tight squeeze, but if your squash your self and try to go into the bathroom in the direction you need to sit you will be fine I think. But that is what I think. I am sure others can tell you different. 

Well for the dances in England there are a couple. IF you want message me on Yahoo I am Anna43700 I will tell you what they are. To bad you are not here the week before the Christmas Dance at Biggies is happening. 

Hope we are able to meet up when you move over here.

Hugs
Anna


----------



## Emma (Nov 29, 2006)

Yay I'm really glad for you.  I'm glad it all worked out, I was worried for a while that they'd delay you but mike mentioned last night that you'd got your visa. If you're ever free or bored let me know and I'll pop down and make you have fun lol. Though I don't know how because I've given up drinking and I've not discovered other fun things to do  There's always food haha.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 29, 2006)

Congratulations and all the best to you both!!


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 29, 2006)

is the whole Fat acceptance community moving to Britain when im saving up too move to Canada is everyone taking the piss?  
Congratulations im sure you'll love it here so long as you dont mind warm ale...


----------



## PaulfromtheUK (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the UK (when you get here). Hope the flight goes well.

Paul


----------



## Dark_Hart (Nov 29, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## James (Nov 29, 2006)

All the very best for your move to our strange little island...

I hope everything goes great for you guys! 

James


----------



## -X- (Nov 29, 2006)

Congratulations and Best of Luck to you.

-X


----------



## dreamer72fem (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats to you. It is nice that it has happened for you before the holidays. 
Also...I will more than likely be flying United to Germany next year sooo can you give me the heads up on how your flight and such goes. 
Stacey


----------



## GPL (Nov 29, 2006)

I am so happy for you 
You really deserve a wonderful and happy future with your lovely Mike!
Wish the both of you so much luck for the future:kiss2: 
Remembers me of you talking about being single on your Yahoo Group a few years ago... Now see what happens 

Let us know when you will gonna marry eachother lol

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 29, 2006)

Congratulations & have a wonderful Christmas & life together in the UK - I'm sure the USA's loss is our gain in the UK


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for all the great messages! It'll nice to know so many people are behind us!!


----------



## jamie (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats on starting a new journey in your life. I hope everything from your trip to your new life together just goes swimmingly!!!

Thanks for sharing your happy news here .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2006)

Who is Mike? Does he post here? and will you be meeting up with any of the UK people that post here? Please post pics if you do 

Congratulations- your joy is contagious


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 29, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who is Mike? Does he post here? and will you be meeting up with any of the UK people that post here? Please post pics if you do
> 
> Congratulations- your joy is contagious




Mike is fatchicksrockuk, lol, and he has been posting and chatting here longer than most. =) 

We do plan on meeting some of the UK folks! It's going to be fun!!! And I wil get pics!

Oh yeah...and there are delightful pics of us on each of our profiles, lol. whoohoo...not camera shy!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 30, 2006)

Congradulations on the move, and following you dreaming. And good luck to both of you!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so happy for you both. How romantic! Best wishes!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 1, 2006)

I just love reading about dreams come true. I wish all the best for both of you! 

~Punkin


----------



## Ivy (Dec 1, 2006)

this is so exciting!!! good luck to you both!


----------



## seavixen (Dec 6, 2006)

That is awesome - congrats!

I think the average flight from NY to London is what - around 7 - 7 1/2 hours? When we went to Maui this summer we ended up on the plane for around 6 - 6 1/2 hours... due to having to wait to take off for a very long time.. and I was able to make it the whole flight without having to use the bathroom. Whew! Not easy, but I was too scared of the bathroom - LOL. We flew United, and the staff was GREAT. Whenever possible, they will usually do whatever they can to get you an extra seat.

Hope your flight goes well!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 7, 2006)

seavixen said:


> That is awesome - congrats!
> 
> I think the average flight from NY to London is what - around 7 - 7 1/2 hours? When we went to Maui this summer we ended up on the plane for around 6 - 6 1/2 hours... due to having to wait to take off for a very long time.. and I was able to make it the whole flight without having to use the bathroom. Whew! Not easy, but I was too scared of the bathroom - LOL. We flew United, and the staff was GREAT. Whenever possible, they will usually do whatever they can to get you an extra seat.
> 
> Hope your flight goes well!




We are flying from San Fransisco to London, lol, its a 12 hour flight...but ya know...screw it...Im gunna pre-board and Im gunna check out the potties and I bet I can SQUEEZE if I have to. Im going to stand up for my needs dang it! =) Im not so scared about the flight anymore. Im going to be with the man I love...and to me...that's all that matters anymore.

Thanx for the well wishes!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

oh, how i miss england... ::sniffle:: can i come visit?!?!??! does mike have any fat lovin' boyfriends to share around?!?!??!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 7, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> to say good bye to the good ole U.S. of A....and hello to the UK!!!!
> 
> My visa was approved yesterday....and today plane tickets were booked!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey when im over visiting the Uk in the spring, I want to have Dims dinner  Let me know if you guys are down


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 7, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> oh, how i miss england... ::sniffle:: can i come visit?!?!??! does mike have any fat lovin' boyfriends to share around?!?!??!




you can hella come visit. Dont think Mike has any FA friends, lol, but hopefully his ssbbw wife will attract some for him, lol....and I will point them your way


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 7, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey when im over visiting the Uk in the spring, I want to have Dims dinner  Let me know if you guys are down




Hell yeah we are down!! We've been trying to organise people for NYE and Im going out come hell or high water, lol. Do you know what dates you will over?


----------



## GoddessPatty (Dec 7, 2006)

Awwwwwww Im so happy for you both. What a wonderful Xmas present for the both of you.
May you both enjoy and have a lifetime of happiness together.
Mike is a great guy that I met many years ago and Im sure you wouldnt be making this move if you didnt feel the same way. Im happy for you girlie.
Look forward to hearing about your lifes journey as ONE 

Goddess Patty xoxo


----------



## seavixen (Dec 7, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> We are flying from San Fransisco to London, lol, its a 12 hour flight...but ya know...screw it...Im gunna pre-board and Im gunna check out the potties and I bet I can SQUEEZE if I have to. Im going to stand up for my needs dang it! =) Im not so scared about the flight anymore. Im going to be with the man I love...and to me...that's all that matters anymore.
> 
> Thanx for the well wishes!



San Francisco has a nice airport... lots of moving walkways lol (hooray for those). Wow, 12 hours! I didn't even know a plane would fly straight through from SF to London! Yeah, it won't do you any good to be scared about it, except make you miserable. I listened to a lot of the classical music station on our combined 13 hours of flight this summer. It kept me relaxed and kind of sleepy... and dozing makes it go faster. I learned a couple of lessons about plane-comfortable clothing after the first long stretch of flight, though (we had to take small planes to SF before taking off for Maui, and those are a cinch).

Going to Maui, the plane was packed. It was a company sponsored trip, so I had one seat, and I'd have had to sit by myself if I wanted two, so I dealt with one, smooshed in with my husband. Wearing jeans with one seat was a bad idea, because the seams cut into my thighs after several hours of having my legs smooshed together nonstop. Also, I wore some canvas summer shoes, and my feet swelled up a bit in them and I ended up with some ugly, damaged feet from not being able to take them off for such a long time.

On the way back I had two seats, which made the whole trip waaaaaaay smoother, but I also dressed for it - really loose (and stretchy, for even more room/give) cotton capris and some sandal-y shoes that I could slide on and off easily with just my feet alone. That way they could breathe and be free while I was sitting, so the airport wouldn't be a total nightmare from unhappy feet. With big roomy thighs on my pants, if the seams were bothering me, I could kind of pull them/rotate them so they were not cutting into one place for an extended period of time. (I considered a skirt, but the thigh-to-thigh contact would probably have been worse than seams.)

I have NO idea how much any of this'll benefit you or if you already know it, but I hadn't been on a plane myself for... well over a decade before this last trip, so I didn't really know what to expect. And I was of course much much smaller then! lol

And you have good reason not to stress too much about the flight itself... you get a HUGE reward when you land, and it's not just a visit, so no worries about returning  I hope your flight goes well!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 7, 2006)

GoddessPatty said:


> Awwwwwww Im so happy for you both. What a wonderful Xmas present for the both of you.
> May you both enjoy and have a lifetime of happiness together.
> Mike is a great guy that I met many years ago and Im sure you wouldnt be making this move if you didnt feel the same way. Im happy for you girlie.
> Look forward to hearing about your lifes journey as ONE
> ...




Thanx!! It is such an xmas pressie....everything was by the skin of our teeth! BUT! He is in the air on his way...so all is well :wubu: Mike is an awesome (insert a million lovey dovey adjectives here, lol) guy, as I'm sure you recognised....I'm hella lucky to be completely in love and loved by such a sweetheart. Life couldn't be better...we are 2 peas in a pod...a big pod, lol.

I will, *cough* WE (have to get used to that, lol) Will keep everyone updated on the married life, lol. And if we happen to pop down in S. Cali maybe you could show us around


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 7, 2006)

seavixen said:


> San Francisco has a nice airport... lots of moving walkways lol (hooray for those). Wow, 12 hours! I didn't even know a plane would fly straight through from SF to London! Yeah, it won't do you any good to be scared about it, except make you miserable. I listened to a lot of the classical music station on our combined 13 hours of flight this summer. It kept me relaxed and kind of sleepy... and dozing makes it go faster. I learned a couple of lessons about plane-comfortable clothing after the first long stretch of flight, though (we had to take small planes to SF before taking off for Maui, and those are a cinch).
> 
> Going to Maui, the plane was packed. It was a company sponsored trip, so I had one seat, and I'd have had to sit by myself if I wanted two, so I dealt with one, smooshed in with my husband. Wearing jeans with one seat was a bad idea, because the seams cut into my thighs after several hours of having my legs smooshed together nonstop. Also, I wore some canvas summer shoes, and my feet swelled up a bit in them and I ended up with some ugly, damaged feet from not being able to take them off for such a long time.
> 
> ...



Well, I do have the advantage of realising, recognising, and accepting that I am a 500+ pound woman, lol. I don't know how women in denail function...honestly. I already have my outfit picked out. blue stretchy pants with white stripes down the side and a white t shirt and my black hoodie. (yeah I aim for comfort!) I will probably wear my sketchers....my legs are going to swell, but if I wear slip on shoes...they wont fit when we land, lol. 

As for swelling...I actually had an awesome Dr visit yesterday. Told her the situation...ask my blunt questions, lol. I have water pills and a note to have aspirin on the plane to prevent blood clots and crap. She was very helpful and the whole staff was excited for me. I wish I had had her as a Dr my whole time in Boise instead of some ass munch who had the nerve to ask if I had any friends?!?!?! WTF...but anyways, I digress, lol.

As far as being entertained....I'm not worried. Ever driven straight from Brentwood (N.Cal), California...to Salmon, Idaho? STRAIGHT?!?! LOL. it was a 17+ hour ride in the car. Yes, we stopped maybe 4 times for potty breaks...and I was 16...so if I can make it through that...this should be cheesecake...with strawberry's...mmmm, lol. I plan on watching a lot of the movies. Mike read them off to me and they are ones I have meant to see, but haven't.  I'm excited.

I've never had jet lag before...but I imagine it is going to feel like I spent the night drinking, lol. So I should be used to that...somewhat, lol.

Ok I should get back to packing and all the last minute things before my sweetie comes tonight!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2006)

gahhh this is so exciting!!! yay for the two of you, reading this thread has warmed my heart to say the least!! maybe i'll get MY prince charming yet!


----------



## Isa (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats and good luck in your new life abroad. It's always nice to hear stories such as this one.


----------



## Emma (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm sat here grinning away and dead happy for the both of you. I used to be bitter when people were in couples and I wasn't but thats changed recently. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## seavixen (Dec 8, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> As far as being entertained....I'm not worried. Ever driven straight from Brentwood (N.Cal), California...to Salmon, Idaho? STRAIGHT?!?!



Nope, but my dad is the world's cheapest man and would NEVER, EVER stop at any motel along the way... so we used to go from Kevin, MT (which is up on the Albertan border) to Tracy, CA (Sacramento area) all the time, with my parents switching off driving for a nonstop trip...

That is some boring country. Bits of Idaho, all of Nevada, bits of Oregon, bits of Cali... depending on the route. YUCK!

 sounds like you're prepared - I hope it goes great! and congrats again


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 9, 2006)

Is he there?! YAY! EXCITEMENT!


----------



## Robukfa (Dec 9, 2006)

Tell me where to be and when. I'll be there.

Just need more FA's from the north west of England to be there. I need some manpower to back me up. Think it's probably gonna be a train ride to London.

Oh, Em. You you are turning my head of late, so cover up. Nah, don't!:eat2:


----------



## Emma (Dec 9, 2006)

Robukfa said:


> Tell me where to be and when. I'll be there.
> 
> Just need more FA's from the north west of England to be there. I need some manpower to back me up. Think it's probably gonna be a train ride to London.
> 
> Oh, Em. You you are turning my head of late, so cover up. Nah, don't!:eat2:



I was thinking of going BUT i doubt there'll be trains running over new year so I'll just have to not go. I don't think there are many FAs around here though, the NW seems to be a bit dead. 

Oh and    thanks


----------



## merseylass (Dec 10, 2006)

I must wish you a lifetime of happiness as you cross the great wide ocean and take up married life here in the UK. I emigrated over here from Canada in 1983 so feel more a part of England now than a Canadian living in England iyswim!!

The first thing you'll notice about the UK is the lack of nice clothing in larger sizes...when I go to Canada for a visit it's like Christmas with the wide choice available there!

You'll notice some differences in words too (considering we all speak the same language....lol). A trunk is a boot; A hood is a bonnet; A muffler is a silencer; the "left" is the "right" side to drive on....lol

Anyhow....I hope you settle down easily and have a fab time in the UK with Mike. 

Oh.....and it rains a lot over here too!


----------

